# 94 pathfinder help plz!



## punkbutler (Nov 13, 2003)

hey everyone,

i just installed my cd play in my pathfinder. Now i need to bypass the amps so that it will sound decent. If i turn the volume to 2 on my deck its really loud! I called Nissan about a wiring diagram for the speakers so that way i can cut the connectors at the amps and wire accordingly. But all they ever do is dick me around. Any help would greatly be appreciated! I am going on a trip really soon and would like my system to sound great. 

thanks.
jason


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd say the easiest thing to do would be to just rewire and bypass the amp entirely. Just run your own wires from the back of the headunit straight to all 4 speakers. It shouldn't be that hard (I had to do it on mine, but from the trunk to the speakers instead of from the headunit), just a little tedious.


----------

